# Can you tell the 'lines' of a dog with no pedigree?



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just curious about that, cause Gus has no pedigree and I know certain lines are bred for doing certain things. I was wondering if I could get a general idea of what my dog may like/be good at by an educated guess I suppose? Sorry if this is a really stupid question, and feel free to tell me of it is..lol


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

no question is 'stupid.'

post photos of him standing, sitting etc.. and let us guess.

without pedigree, it will just be a guess.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes you can. I can usually recognize ASL and WGSL by pictures/seeing them in person. That's not to say I'm always right since I don't have their pedigrees


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I asked the same thing when I got my GSD! She's BYB lines.  Oh well! I think she's perfect. 

Some dogs can you can see some very clear lineage (in our minds - like Anne said) but in others it is much more of a guess.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

The best I can do as of right now:




























If you need anything different, let me know..cause I'm not really sure of what's needed.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

jeankbbmmmaan said:


> i asked the same thing when i got my gsd! She's byb lines.  oh well! I think she's perfect.
> 
> Some dogs can you can see some very clear lineage (in our minds - like anne said) but in others it is much more of a guess.


byb?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Backyard breeder lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i couldn't tell you the lines of a dog if he were wearing
the pedigree/papers on his vest. :laugh:


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol. Wasn't even sure if he had any! I guess BYB lines as well? Lol. He's handsome and loves me. That's all that matters. I was just wondering if I could get an idea if he was maybe cut out for a creation kind of work? In think that's what I mean..


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I will throw this phone out the window if it keeps correcting me..CERTAIN. not creation.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i couldn't tell you the lines of a dog if he were wearing
> the pedigree/papers on his vest. :laugh:


:rofl: :wild:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like American lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

GusGus, don't worry about the line. whatever line you want her
to be is the line. it's really good for conversation if you add wolf.
when i look at your dog i see "top of the line".


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> GusGus, don't worry about the line. whatever line you want her
> to be is the line. it's really good for conversation if you add wolf.
> when i look at your dog i see "top of the line".


Oh, I'm not worried. Just a little curious!
Thanks! That's so nice. I'm gonna make that his line TOTL GSD titled in..handsome-ness.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

American pet lines..Onyx is from the same 'type' structure and her brother looks much like your Gus. Large ear set, smaller head and the same body type. 
Onyx supposedly has some East German mixed in on her mothers side, but I've never gotten proof of her lineage. Both supposedly had AKC papers, but I'm sure she's a mishmash of lines.
Out of curiosity, what is Gus's height/weight?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

He was 73 pounds when I took him to the vet last (he was I'll and hadn't eaten in over 24 hours if that makes a difference) annum not sure how tall..25-26"?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say American bred - hobby breeder 
enjoy the dog , give the best life , then both of you benefit through knowing each other


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say BYB with predominantly American show lines.


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

I was wondering if I can pop up the same question also? I have my Delilah and wondering this pedigree matter and keep asking my self from where she maybe in that list..
Honestly I spend most of my free time reading all the post in this thread but still my mind cannot understand all the topic about bloodlines and pedigree matter..
This is my first time to have a dog and instantly a GSD one, I want to know more about her but I just have a paper of her medical clearance..
Here are some picture of her.
Her arrival





















Her latest..








 appreciate your information and explanation.. Thanks in advance..



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is harder to tell with puppies, they are all cute! And they change so much! For a complete guess, I would say West German Showlines (mostly), based on the rich colour of her tan. 

Do you have the registered names of the parents? Or any info on the breeders? Do they have a website? Where did you buy Delilah from? Was she and/or her parents an import? (from - to?)


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Do you have the registered names of the parents? Or any info on the breeders? Do they have a website? Where did you buy Delilah from? Was she and/or her parents an import? (from - to?)


They came from Egypt..really I don't have no idea..and also my husband have no knowledge at all "just excited to have a GSD in the house".
Just family relative have known a long time breeder that recommended to my husband.
Anyhow whatever pedigree or line is she; we love her a lot..
Just curious to know of this pedigree matter..also as additional info for my new daughter.. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

With a dog who looks very obviously American Show Line, or very obviously pure working stock, we can guess and probably be right. But there is no way to tell what lines a dog is from by looking at it. It's only guessing. 

He might not even be all German Shepherd - not a put down. I'm just saying. 

Very good looking dog, but I have no guesses at what line he looks like he might be from.


----------

